# Gas Leak - Autosleeper excellent service Waveney Motor Homes



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

We have just come back from a week away in our Autosleeper Pollensa.

We have have had the van for about 12 months and always had a musty foul smell in the wardrobe. I put this down to the waste tank under the floor close to the vents in the bottom of the cupboard for the Truma Heater.

Luckily I got chatting to another Autosleeper owner on site. He didn't have a the smell in his van and suggested a gas leak. In the wardrobe is a brass casting containing the gas shut off valves. I traced the leak to the top coupling that feeds the cooker. I couldn't stop the leak but managed to get a mobile Motorhome Engineer to call at the site fix the leak and test the gas system all for £35 !. The company is called Waveney Motorhomes and they are based in Lowestoft 01502 513560 www.waveneymotorhomes.co.uk

The engineer did state that he had come across this leak in the Autosleeper with this fitting where the fibre washer fails over time. The wardrobe also houses the electrics so if you have an Autosleeper with this set up it might be worth checking.

My other concern is that the van has always had this smell in the wardrobe, as I said we always assumed that it was the waste. The habitation check was done by the supplying dealer - STJ Motors in Woking, Surrey. Surely it should have been picked up when they tested the gas?

John


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I've used Waveney Motorhomes for my habitation service and can thoroughly recommend him. We live about 10 miles away from Lowestoft.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> The habitation check was done by the supplying dealer - STJ Motors in Woking, Surrey. Surely it should have been picked up when they tested the gas?


A gas leak test is always the very first thing I do on a service for my own saftey 8O 8O

Trevor


----------

